# Michigan: Babies need adoption!



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I have several babies, they were from an accidental litter. Some I have managed to re-home but I still have far too many. I have male and female. I'd like to rehome most of them as I really only want two, and the only cage I have is the critter-nation double unit. Anyway, if you are near Grand Blanc/Flint and are wanting to adopt let me know! I am not a breeder so these are your run-of-the-mill petstore variety fancy rats but they seem healthy and happy.


----------



## Ryusei (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you have any pictures? How old are they?
I'd be willing to adopt one or maybe more. I just have to find a way to get there, because I live in Port Huron, MI.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes I'd like to know how old they are  I'm headed to Michigan next Monday for just over a week, I would get a boy but it depends on the bf too.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry! My computer died on me and I had to get a new one. I have both males and females, they were born early December 2012. I'll get some pictures for you after the weekend if you're still interested.


----------



## Ryusei (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds good. c:


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

So hard to get them to sit still! These are a couple of the male rats - they all look the same. The big one is obviously daddy, he's not being adopted out (loosing reepicheep would break my heart!)


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

How much are they? Do you have any girls left? How old are they?


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

They were born early December, and I have two girls left - the fawn colored baby and teh fawn colored mama. I still have hooded males though. Im not looking at selling for profit, just want to make sure they arent feeders.


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in the baby girl but could you tell me how old the mom is? They aren't for feeders and I could show you pictures of my former rats if you want.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Have these little ones been adopted?


----------

